# Email-Client mit Header-Preview



## Vaethischist (5. Oktober 2003)

^kennt jemand einen, der das kann?^

Ich kenn bis jetzt nur den T-Online-Client. Der zeigt einem Betreff, Absender, ... (was eben so zum Header gehört und menschenlesbar ist) an und man kann dann über download, auf dem Server lassen oder löschen, etc. entscheiden. 

Kann doch nicht sein, daß bloß die Heinis vom ollen lila T auf sowas kommen, oder?

(P.S.: OS ist egal, Linux wäre schön, Windows geht aber auch, beides wäre top  )


----------



## fungo (18. Oktober 2003)

Findest du alles bei besten Email-Clienten der Welt: The Bat!
Kauf das Ding aber auch, denn die armen Entwickler in Moldawien haben es auch verdient


----------



## Vaethischist (23. Oktober 2003)

Danke für den Tip! (...jo ich weiß, alte Rechtschreibung  )

Die Funktionalität von The Bat! ist schon recht angenehm...wenn das Ding bloß nich' so häßlich wäre...  Ich glaube, ich werd mir selbst 'n Tool für die Remoteadministration des Mailservers schreiben...

 anyway!


----------



## Erpel (3. November 2003)

http://www.musclesoft.de/combatman/sindex.html

Da hab ich durch Zufall was gesehn, was diese Funktionen  Habe soll.
Dieser link wurde mir Geschenkt von Vitalis im chat.


----------

